# Romney is done



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2012)

He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".


He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.


I can't wait for the next round of ads from Obama.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 11, 2012)

Meanwhile our sovereign ground is being attacked by mobs with an embassy issuing an apology to the attackers. American dead in Libya.

The lack of response right now is deafening.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> I can't wait for the next round of ads from Obama.



We're what, 56 days away from election day?  His numbers have gotten worse.  He's lost any momentum he had.  He's gotten no bounce from his convention.  He was upstaged by a skit comedy aired by his confederates.  

All of that is bad obviously.

What is worse is this.

Few (if any) who are honest observers of the Governor can say that he is inspirational much less charismatic or anything other than what we have seen before with McCain, Bush, etc...  

Usually Americans vote for whom they like; this is a given.  But if we were to say that 2012 is a different type of animal and that Americans are now ready to vote for "an adult" who isn't going to be a buddy but be the guy who tells us what we need instead of what we want to hear, Romney isn't even delivering on specifics and his plans have an air of ridiculousness about them.  By closing loopholes and going after the famous trio of "waste, fraud, and corruption", he's going to cut taxes and cut the deficit at the same time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Meanwhile our sovereign ground is being attacked by mobs with an embassy issuing an apology to the attackers. American dead in Libya.
> 
> The lack of response right now is deafening.



So are you going to sign up for the military to fight the war over a YouTube video?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...



Obama's bounce lasted one day. It's gone now. 

After the attacks in Libya and Egypt, both countries we supposedly helped get their freedom, Obama's foreign policies are flaming out.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

Lets hope you don't choke on those words

He's not FIT to be President or CIC..

But a Junior Senator of less than TWO years in Congress was..


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Lets hope you don't choke on those words
> 
> He's not FIT to be President or CIC..
> 
> But a Junior Senator of less than TWO years in Congress was..



Yeah....BUT HE STILL GOT BIN LADEN DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...




No...i think you should be worrying a little more about YOUR president.  

Even lefties in my office are complaining about how he's handling things...they wonder why he won't meet with the PM of Isreal.  They wonder why it's more important for him to campaign than to take a few hours to meet with an important ally that's requested it.  They wonder why he hasn't done anything about the American Ambassador being murdered.  

You guys need to go out and listen to what others are saying and not just your buddies on this messageboard.  Many are finally waking up....


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't say "done". In fact, he may just be getting warmed up:


How Ugly it Can Get


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



Mitt warned us that you would rely on distortions and distractions to avoid the truth. Obama gets an F for his handling of foreign affairs. There's a case that they are even worse than his domestic failures.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 12, 2012)

avatar4321 said:


> meanwhile our sovereign ground is being attacked by mobs with an embassy issuing an apology to the attackers. American dead in libya.
> 
> The lack of response right now is deafening.



*deafening*


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



dumb


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Lets hope you don't choke on those words
> 
> He's not FIT to be President or CIC..
> 
> But a Junior Senator of less than TWO years in Congress was..



Four years in the Senate... but math isn't your strong suit, we know.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Foreign policy won't determine the election.

As for the bump; this from Business Insider:

The Romney Campaign Is Starting To Freak Out About Obama's Poll Numbers - Business Insider



> As new tracking polls show President Barack Obama benefiting from a big post-convention bounce, Mitt Romney's presidential campaign is starting to sound a little bit panicky.
> In a new campaign memo circulated this morning, Romney's pollster Neil Newhouse warns people not to get "too worked up about the latest polling."
> "While some voters will feel a bit of a sugar-high from the conventions, the basic structure of the race has not changed significantly," Newhouse writes. "The reality of the Obama economy will reassert itself as the ultimate downfall of the Obama Presidency, and Mitt Romney will win this race."
> 
> ...



You're the same nitwit who said that Romney's strategy hinged on Obama keeping Biden as his VP, didn't believe we killed Osama bin Ladin--indicated that it was a mistake when the story did happen, etc.. etc..  

Romney is circling the drain.  That it drives you batshit crazy is a nice bonus.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 12, 2012)

The news today said that AQ flags are hanging now in Egypt and Libya


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hope you don't choke on those words
> ...



oh that's right, TWO of those years he was running for President..
so his EXPERIENCE on Foreign Policy was outstanding


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

Unfortunately we are going to pay a heavy price for the MESS this administration has made of the middle east

vote them out people


----------



## zeke (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone notice that "deer in the headlight" look that Mittens is sporting?

And I don't think Lyin Ryan is having a good time either. Nobody ever asked all these hard questions before. Poor guy. He is trying to remember what lie he told last time. And if it will work again. What happened to Ryan being a policy wonk and how he was gonna change the debate?

Is this REALLY the best the Rethug party had to offer? Good God. You rethugs will have no one to blame but yourselves when you lose in Nov.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

zeke said:


> Anyone notice that "deer in the headlight" look that Mittens is sporting?
> 
> And I don't think Lyin Ryan is having a good time either. Nobody ever asked all these hard questions before. Poor guy. He is trying to remember what lie he told last time. And if it will work again. What happened to Ryan being a policy wonk and how he was gonna change the debate?
> 
> Is this REALLY the best the Rethug party had to offer? Good God. You rethugs will have no one to blame but yourselves when you lose in Nov.



No worse than Obama and his dummy Vice President


----------



## Cammmpbell (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



We can always tell when the right wing is concerned they'll lose an election..they start a convenient war somewhere in the middle east. Iran still has about 1500 missles Reagan sent them. They'll have some nuke warheads soon...let them straighten it out. The only real connection we have to the Jews over there exists because of one thing...the bible. In other words a fairy tale.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2012)

zeke said:


> *Anyone notice that "deer in the headlight" look that Mittens is sporting?*
> 
> And I don't think Lyin Ryan is having a good time either. Nobody ever asked all these hard questions before. Poor guy. He is trying to remember what lie he told last time. And if it will work again. What happened to Ryan being a policy wonk and how he was gonna change the debate?
> 
> Is this REALLY the best the Rethug party had to offer? Good God. You rethugs will have no one to blame but yourselves when you lose in Nov.



Want to give us example of this?

Libya and Egypt are falling apart.

I can imagine what Obama is thinking this morning.

"Oh, shit......I was hoping to put off all of this till after the election!!!"


----------



## Lovebears65 (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



All Mitt has to do is USE OBAMA'S on words. That will be Obama's Downfall


----------



## Rinata (Sep 12, 2012)

Romney is a desperate idiot and so are his supporters.

Romney slams Obama over attacks on US officials in Libya, Egypt

Mitt Romney attacked the Obama administration late Tuesday over the attacks on the U.S. diplomatic missions in Egypt and Libya, claiming its first response was "to sympathize" with the attackers.

An Obama campaign spokesman responded by saying they were "shocked" that Romney would "choose to launch a political attack" shortly after the death of a U.S. official. A State Department officer was killed in Benghazi, Libya, after armed protesters stormed the consulate.

Romney said he was "outraged" by the attacks and the killing of the officer in Benghazi.

"It's disgraceful that the Obama Administration's first response was not to condemn attacks on our diplomatic missions, but to sympathize with those who waged the attacks," he added.

Obama campaign spokesman Ben LaBolt criticized Romney for seeking to make the situation a campaign issue.

"We are shocked that, at a time when the United States of America is confronting the tragic death of one of our diplomatic officers in Libya, Governor Romney would choose to launch a political attack," he said.

Romney slams Obama over attacks on US officials in Libya, Egypt - NBC Politics


----------



## Rinata (Sep 12, 2012)

Obama administration disavows Cairo apology

The Obama administration is disavowing a statement from its own Cairo embassy that seemed to apologize for anti-Muslim activity in the United States.

"The statement by Embassy Cairo was not cleared by Washington and does not reflect the views of the United States government," an administration official told POLITICO.

Obama administration disavows Cairo apology - POLITICO.com


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Romney is a desperate idiot and so are his supporters.
> 
> Romney slams Obama over attacks on US officials in Libya, Egypt
> 
> ...





funny how we don't hear about all the deaths of our military under Obama as we did of bush..
Instead we get Obama ass kissing article like this one
See my avatar folks, the lamestream media is nothing more than a DNC press release


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Unfortunately we are going to pay a heavy price for the MESS this administration has made of the middle east
> 
> vote them out people



Two wars, the entire middle east hating us, that was the "mess" this guy inherited... 

When has the Middle East not been a "mess"?


----------



## zeke (Sep 12, 2012)

What you rethugs really REALLY need to hope is that Obama does not figure out a repsonse that most Americans feel is appropriate. Thereby making himself look even better than he currently does on foreign policy.

Yes sir ree you rethugs sure are strong on foreign policy. LMAO.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

zeke said:


> What you rethugs really REALLY need to hope is that Obama does not figure out a repsonse that most Americans feel is appropriate. Thereby making himself look even better than he currently does on foreign policy.
> 
> Yes sir ree you rethugs sure are strong on foreign policy. LMAO.



oh joy, we get to WAIT until he figures it out..nothing new here


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...




but.. but... but... 

he supports personhood amendments and anti-choice legislation... 

what more could the right want?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...



but but, YAWN


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



Why don't you fucking enlist, asswipe?


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 12, 2012)

In the end, its always about the economy s0ns....................


Election model with 100% success rate for past 30 years predicts Romney victory | The Raw Story


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...



no kidding...or stick to posting about campaign buttons


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...




Warrior...........no worries my friend. Obama's not even going to clear 240 EV's!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 12, 2012)

Obama supporting the Muslim Brotherhood, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 12, 2012)

Where was the leadership over the past 24 hours? What extraodinairy measures were taken to beef up security at our embassies under attack, applying pleasure to the governments of both Libya and Egypt? The clusterfuck this Amatuer President has created has now cost American lives and shown the world that this President apologizes to the enemy for their attacks on our sovereignty. Obama is unfit to be Commander-N-Chief. What a complete embarassment and tragedy. Mr. Obama, you ALONE are responsible for these deaths and for the Arab uprising that you stood by and ushered on. You are a disgrace to this nation.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 12, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Where was the leadership over the past 24 hours?



5th hole - Andrews Air Force Base Golf Club


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 12, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Where was the leadership over the past 24 hours? What extraodinairy measures were taken to beef up security at our embassies under attack,* applying pleasure to the governments of both Libya and Egypt*? The clusterfuck this Amatuer President has created has now cost American lives and shown the world that this President apologizes to the enemy for their attacks on our sovereignty. Obama is unfit to be Commander-N-Chief. What a complete embarassment and tragedy. Mr. Obama, you ALONE are responsible for these deaths and for the Arab uprising that you stood by and ushered on. You are a disgrace to this nation.



You want the president to respond to this by pleasuring the leaders of Libya and Egypt?

What the fuck, you daft cow...


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 12, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Where was the leadership over the past 24 hours? What extraodinairy measures were taken to beef up security at our embassies under attack, applying pleasure to the governments of both Libya and Egypt? The clusterfuck this Amatuer President has created has now cost American lives and shown the world that this President apologizes to the enemy for their attacks on our sovereignty. Obama is unfit to be Commander-N-Chief. What a complete embarassment and tragedy. Mr. Obama, you ALONE are responsible for these deaths and for the Arab uprising that you stood by and ushered on. You are a disgrace to this nation.




Lady.........how have ya been???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Lets hope you don't choke on those words
> 
> He's not FIT to be President or CIC..
> 
> But a Junior Senator of less than TWO years in Congress was..



FOUR years in the Senate which is more experience than the failed Governor of Massachusetts had


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 12, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hope you don't choke on those words
> ...



Romney had a 60% approval rating as Governor, shitbreath. 

His experience as a politician, businessman, and leader -  is far superior to the "Manchild" in Chump. 

Put your mouth back on Obama's nut sack and STFU.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

anyone notice Obama found the time to comment on the Flukie, Martin, police acting stupidly, but he can't find the time to comment on the teachers strike that is affecting a lot of poor students and their parents or our Embassies being attacked?

vote him out people


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 12, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where was the leadership over the past 24 hours? What extraodinairy measures were taken to beef up security at our embassies under attack, applying pleasure to the governments of both Libya and Egypt? The clusterfuck this Amatuer President has created has now cost American lives and shown the world that this President apologizes to the enemy for their attacks on our sovereignty. Obama is unfit to be Commander-N-Chief. What a complete embarassment and tragedy. Mr. Obama, you ALONE are responsible for these deaths and for the Arab uprising that you stood by and ushered on. You are a disgrace to this nation.
> ...




I've been great..  Busy with school and working.. How are you?!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> anyone notice Obama found the time to comment on the Flukie, Martin, police acting stupidly, but he can't find the time to comment on the teachers strike that is affecting a lot of poor students and their parents or our Embassies being attacked?
> 
> vote him out people



He's a political whore. He can't afford to lose the donations from the Teacher's Unions although it would be the right thing for the Leader of the United States to speak up and out about abandoning our kids in CHICAGO, his violent home.. He doesn't give the first damn about anything other than his own ass, ie re-election.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



im glad you cant.......i am already sick of them.....its mid Sept...just think how many of these fucking things are going to be thrown at us in mid Oct.......every other ad on TV....your Mailbox being crammed with this shit.....phone calls every day and night........and every bit of it BULLSHIT.....


----------



## Sallow (Sep 12, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...



Thank you Citizen's United..right?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 12, 2012)

zeke said:


> Anyone notice that "deer in the headlight" look that Mittens is sporting?
> 
> And I don't think Lyin Ryan is having a good time either. Nobody ever asked all these hard questions before. Poor guy. He is trying to remember what lie he told last time. And if it will work again. What happened to Ryan being a policy wonk and how he was gonna change the debate?
> 
> Is this REALLY the best the Rethug party had to offer? Good God. You rethugs will have no one to blame but yourselves when you lose in Nov.



Ryan is looking more and more like a poor decision every day.  First they trash his budget then his Medicare plan then the gaffe with pot legalization.  I think he'll be happy when it's over and he's back in the House.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...


Thanks for picking up this story. The main stream media missed it.
What would we do without you?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Obama has never had a foreign policy platform. 
The only success he had were to piss off Russia and Israel at the same time.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



The bounce is sustained and will deliver a more impressive victory to Mr. Obama.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 12, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Obama administration disavows Cairo apology
> 
> The Obama administration is disavowing a statement from its own Cairo embassy that seemed to apologize for anti-Muslim activity in the United States.
> 
> ...



THat's not political? Oh please...
Rinny, how many times do you have to be told you are barely unqualified to have an opinion?
Really..It is time for you to find a new hobby.


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 12, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Don't say "done". In fact, he may just be getting warmed up:
> 
> 
> How Ugly it Can Get



That about sums it up.  I've been saying this for a long time; Romney will do and say anything if he thinks it will get him a vote.  The guy has no backbone and that is why I abandoned him along with the Republican Party.


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 12, 2012)

[/QUOTE]Foreign policy won't determine the election.[/QUOTE]

I believe it does.

I know quite a few people that really like Ron Paul, but would never vote for him because of his foreign policies.  That's the main reason i wouldn't vote for him. People know we live in a very dangerous world now...we don't need some ass in there making us look like weak fools.  Obama does that just about once a week!


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile our sovereign ground is being attacked by mobs with an embassy issuing an apology to the attackers. American dead in Libya.
> ...



No avatar won't. Ive asked Av twice now to join up and nothing. Av rather talk tough on the internet from Av's chair.


----------



## Conservative (Sep 12, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Obama administration disavows Cairo apology
> 
> The Obama administration is disavowing a statement from its own Cairo embassy that seemed to apologize for anti-Muslim activity in the United States.
> 
> ...



It's called Cover Your Ass.


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 12, 2012)

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Nobody knows for certain how September's jobs report will look, but while August's numbers were much worse than expected, all other indicators were that it would be better.  I am thinking that the jobs numbers may be lagging by a month, and if so, the timing could not be better.  Taken that Obama is already building a lead in the polls, a good jobs report at the end of September/early October would be huge.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Lets hope you don't choke on those words
> 
> He's not FIT to be President or CIC..
> 
> But a Junior Senator of less than TWO years in Congress was..



Which is still more Foreign experience than mittens.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 12, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Don't say "done". In fact, he may just be getting warmed up:
> 
> 
> How Ugly it Can Get



Ok, maybe NOW that POS is done....


When You Learn They&#8217;re Not Ready | TPM Editors Blog


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Meanwhile our sovereign ground is being attacked by mobs with an embassy issuing an apology to the attackers. American dead in Libya.
> 
> The lack of response right now is deafening.


Post the text of that "apology", please.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 12, 2012)

He's even lost Mark Halperin:




> Unless the Romney campaign has gamed this crisis out in some manner completely invisible to the Gang of 500, his doubling down on criticism of the President for the statement coming out of Cairo is likely to be seen as one of the most craven and ill-advised tactical moves in this entire campaign.




Romney and Foreign Policy | The Page by Mark Halperin | TIME.com


----------



## meson (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> 
> I can't wait for the next round of ads from Obama.



Romney is the biggest embarrassment to the nation since GWB.
I agree, he's done.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2012)

If Romney is done, the bigger question is will he drag other Republicans down with him?

If Conservatives stay home on election day, the House and Senate will come into play


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hope you don't choke on those words
> ...


President Clinton:  arithmetic.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 12, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Meanwhile our sovereign ground is being attacked by mobs with an embassy issuing an apology to the attackers. American dead in Libya.
> 
> The lack of response right now is deafening.



obama responded.  He's going to make jokes on Letterman and give a fluff interview to Glamor magazine!  When Moody's downgrades our credit once again, obama will flex his muscle by going on Leno.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The news today said that AQ flags are hanging now in Egypt and Libya


So?  Swastika flags are hanging around your house.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



Now that is comedy.............

The low life left, founder of code pink now supporting war...Until it becomes popular to be against it.


The next time a democrat gets his ass shot off.  The only support you will get from me is laughter and telling the people doing the shooting where you are hiding.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh lookie, the dumbfuck that started this stupid thread is slinging crap to see if it sticks.

Obamination's work in Libya looks real good now, eh dumbfuck.



Synthaholic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The news today said that AQ flags are hanging now in Egypt and Libya
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...


How's that working so far?


Dumbass.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...



You're either really friggin' stupid or just not paying attention.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


>


2006!!!!


----------



## Misty (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile our sovereign ground is being attacked by mobs with an embassy issuing an apology to the attackers. American dead in Libya.
> ...



"The Embassy of the United States in Cairo condemns the continuing efforts by misguided individuals to hurt the religious feelings of Muslims  as we condemn efforts to offend believers of all religions,


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 12, 2012)

This is the choice that we have.   Romney defended the nation against obama's weakness.   It's just the same choice we have had all along.   Do you support the presidebt, or the nation?


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> This is the choice that we have.   Romney defended the nation against obama's weakness.   It's just the same choice we have had all along.   Do you support the presidebt, or the nation?



This kind of shit cracks me up.

Is this all you got?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where was the leadership over the past 24 hours? What extraodinairy measures were taken to beef up security at our embassies under attack,* applying pleasure to the governments of both Libya and Egypt*? The clusterfuck this Amatuer President has created has now cost American lives and shown the world that this President apologizes to the enemy for their attacks on our sovereignty. Obama is unfit to be Commander-N-Chief. What a complete embarassment and tragedy. Mr. Obama, you ALONE are responsible for these deaths and for the Arab uprising that you stood by and ushered on. You are a disgrace to this nation.
> ...




Lady Gun Slutter is USMB's latest Queen Dumbfuck.  

Stephanie vows to regain the title.


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks, Al-Quaida. 

You've just green lighted drone attacks in Libya. It'll be that much easier to weed you out.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> This is the choice that we have.   Romney defended the nation against obama's weakness.   It's just the same choice we have had all along.   Do you support the presidebt, or the nation?



Evidently, Romney supports neither


----------



## Misty (Sep 12, 2012)

"&#8220;Some have sought to justify this vicious behavior as a response to inflammatory material posted on the Internet. The United States deplores any intentional effort to denigrate the religious beliefs of others. Our commitment to religious tolerance goes back to the very beginning of our nation,&#8221; Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said in a Tuesday statement."

Obama Throws Hillary, Embassy Under The Bus, Disavows Condemnation Of Mohammed Movie « Pat Dollard


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



One would think even the most hate-filled rw's would be against Mittens politicizing American deaths but they all seem to be pretty okay with it. In fact, there's lots of back patting going on. 

Disgusting. 

But is it surprising?

Not really.


----------



## Misty (Sep 12, 2012)

Romney is killing it and Obama looks like an asshole loser


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

candycorn said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone notice that "deer in the headlight" look that Mittens is sporting?
> ...


He may lose that race, also!

Rob Zerban For Congress


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...


Continue telling lies, unchallenged.


----------



## Misty (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Lady Gun Slutter is USMB's latest Queen Dumbfuck.
> 
> Stephanie vows to regain the title.



You are a classless pig troll.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> Thanks, Al-Quaida.
> 
> You've just green lighted drone attacks in Libya. It'll be that much easier to weed you out.



Yep and when President Obama sets his sights on an enemy of America, he gets the job done. 

 ... bin Laden ... Gaddafi ... al Awaki ... and many other al Quada and Taliban leaders. 

Unlike the Rs who just want to spend more money and kill more Americans.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Who gives a shit if he pisses off Israel?  Are they going to stop taking billions in U.S. taxpayer money to spite us?


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 12, 2012)

I bet Synthaholic on 11 Sep 01 was sitting in a NYC bar around 4pm complaining the baseball games weren't coming on TV that night....


----------



## AmyNation (Sep 12, 2012)

Misty said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Lady Gun Slutter is USMB's latest Queen Dumbfuck.
> ...



People in glass houses....


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> He's even lost Mark Halperin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While being a stealth RW apologist, Halperin is also the #1 Hack!


1. Mark Halperin - Salon.com


----------



## driveby (Sep 12, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...



Or the pollsters don't wanna be hassled by some racist faggot that plays the role of Attorney General occasionally.....


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

meson said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...


Actually, you forgot one, in between:  Poor Sarah!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

Misty said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




And when was that released - before the violence or afterward?

And do you support the crazy kook Koran burner in Florida, who already got Americans killed in Afghanistan last year?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

Even Lyin' Ryan is distancing himself from The Mittwit!!!  



*Ryan avoids Obama criticism in response to Libya, Egypt attacks*

                                                            By EMILY SCHULTHEIS |                                           *                                                  9/12/12 12:31 PM EDT                                              *


                               POLITICO's Juana Summers reports from the trail in De Pere, Wis.:Paul Ryan said Wednesday that the violence in Libya and Cairo that  left four diplomats dead was "pretty disturbing news," but didn't  criticize the Obama administration.


In his comments, made here ahead of a town hall at Cornerstone  Community Ice Center, Ryan made no mention of statements made by  President Barack Obama or Secretary of State Hillary Clinton. Instead,  he called for a moment of silence and said he joins all Americans who  are "shocked and saddened by news in the Middle East."


"The attacks on our diplomatic missions in Egypt and Libya and the  loss of four American lives, including our ambassador, J. Christopher  Stevens; this is outrageous," he said. "Our hearts are heavy and our  thoughts and prayers are with the victims and their families, and I  would just like to ask at this moment that we join together in a moment  of silence in memory of them. 


"This is a time for healing. It is a time for resolve. In the face  of such a tragedy, we are reminded that the world needs American  leadership and the best guarantee of peace is American strength," Ryan  said.


*This is a far softer tone than the one Mitt Romney struck, both  today at a news conference in Jacksonville, Fla., and in a statement  released late last night.*​


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 12, 2012)

Get a load o' this:



> Facing criticism for its aggressive and politically-charged response to Tuesday's violent attacks on the American embassies in Egypt and Libya, *Mitt Romney's presidential campaign is quietly advising Republicans how to respond to questions about the campaign's handling of the episode.*
> 
> In talking points currently being pushed to Republican leaders and top surrogates, the Romney campaign recommends attacking President's Obama "foreign policy of weakness" and dismissing questions about how the campaign responded to the crisis last night.
> 
> ...




FIRST ON CNN: Romney camp tries to manage fallout from Libya response  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



yes finally you understand what we see when you post.


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Romney down by 7 in the Gallup.

Early voting has already begun.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is a desperate idiot and so are his supporters.
> ...



Are you completely stupid??? That statement was not from the WH!!!! Do I need to draw you a picture??? 

Lets start from the beginning here. The statement by the Romney campaign and Chairman Priebus that the Obama Administration as sympathizing with the attackers in Cairo and Benghazi is based entirely on a statement that was issued by the U.S. Embassy in Cairo that included sentences such as this Respect for religious beliefs is a cornerstone of American democracy. We firmly reject the actions by those who abuse the universal right of free speech to hurt the religious beliefs of others.  There were, however, two crucial facts that the Romney campaign didnt wait to find out before issuing their statement. First of all, it turns out that the statement itself was issued before the protests actually started, and certainly before the tragic attack in Benghazi that resulted in the deaths of Ambassador Stevens and three others.

That doesnt necessarily make the statement acceptable, of course, but the context is important because the Romney campaigns statement makes it seems as though the embassy statement was made in response to the embassy protests, and thats simply not the case. The second fact that the Romney campaigns decision to speak out in haste obscured is the fact that the White House and State Department almost immediately disavowed the Cairo Embassy statement when it became public:
The Obama administration is disavowing a statement from its own Cairo embassy that seemed to apologize for anti-Muslim activity in the United States.


The statement by Embassy Cairo was not cleared by Washington and does not reflect the views of the United States government, an administration official told POLITICO.

Romney Campaign Fumbles Initial Response To Attacks In Egypt And Libya


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hope you don't choke on those words
> ...



TWO YEARS before he decided to bless us with him running for President, the other TWO YEARS campaigning...

a friggen JUNIOR SENATOR PEOPLE they put in office as President..


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 12, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Romney is a desperate idiot and so are his supporters.
> 
> Romney slams Obama over attacks on US officials in Libya, Egypt
> 
> ...



Hey, it's not Mittens' fault. He's down so low in the polls compared to the President he HAS to be a big fuckin' douchebag to try and make up some ground. 

Maybe he figures getting the Pam Gellar vote will put him over the top.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Do you even understand what a JUNIOR SENATOR is?

Evidently not

A Junior Senator can have forty years experience in the Senate


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




ok, we'll call Obama a baby Senator who didn't even serve out his FIRST TERM before he decided to bless us with him running for President, hows that?


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...


Willard finished the job today.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 12, 2012)

synthaholic said:


> romney is done



roflmao


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...



, keep dreaming, he showed REAL LEADERSHIP over us being attacked...you all should be worried


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hope you don't choke on those words
> ...


Why yes, yes he did...thank you for acknowledging that. 



JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hope you don't choke on those words
> ...


It's Arithmetic...the Republicans aren't good at it.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



ummmhmmm...A baby Senator in Congress of four years, two of which he was running for President is what you people put on us for a President..

you all should be ashamed


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



hey look its 2008 people! good ole tard girl here bringing out the oldies!


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...


Yep.

NO ONE is impressed with Mint Raw Money's MONKEY SHINES.

Not even his own party.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...and-rush-limbaugh-escuriates-mitt-romney.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...illards-ass-latest-gallup-poll-obama-7-a.html

He's toast...TOAST I sed.


lol


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...



I hope you like toast when you end having to eat it...dry preferably
the People are sick of this administration and I believe you all are in for A BIG surprise..


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 12, 2012)

Barack Obama: Governor Romney seems to have a tendency to shoot first and aim later


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Well except that it topped out at 4% and has slipped to 3.3 in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...



Whoa....a little racsim there eh Malcolm?


----------



## Listening (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



Lakhota and Chris need something more to masturbate by.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 12, 2012)

auditor0007 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I congratulate you Obamabots on your enthusiasm. However, that will not be enough to win this time. 
The magic is gone. Obama will be tied to his record. Not good for him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Having served with MOrmons in the military, he's doing them a favor by not joining up.


----------



## Murf76 (Sep 12, 2012)

You know who's "done"???  ....Barack Obama.  That's who's done.  No way he toddles off to Vegas over the barely cold body of his own ambassador and survives politically.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Why Joe?

Didn't they pull those supply orders fast enough for you bigot?


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 12, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...



This is true. Mitt's deflection is all too transparent.


----------



## Intense (Sep 12, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Meanwhile our sovereign ground is being attacked by mobs with an embassy issuing an apology to the attackers. American dead in Libya.
> 
> The lack of response right now is deafening.



Obama was never up to the challenge.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 12, 2012)

Intense said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile our sovereign ground is being attacked by mobs with an embassy issuing an apology to the attackers. American dead in Libya.
> ...


Obama.....Never vetted. Not qualified for the Office.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 12, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Good thing it's only nutbags like yourself who actually believe that.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 12, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Meanwhile our sovereign ground is being attacked by mobs with an embassy issuing an apology to the attackers. American dead in Libya.
> 
> The lack of response right now is deafening.



It's funny looking back on how utterly uninformed you really are, but it's typical of your ilk.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 12, 2012)

> *But aside from the politics of this, what does it say about a candidate who would issue a statement based on incomplete information and then double down on it even after its been disproven? What does it say about a candidate who actually accuses the President of openly siding with those who would harm U.S. diplomats? What does it say about a candidate who would, in a moment of grief over the death of U.S. personnel serving overseas, take the opportunity to cravenly engage in a dishonest political attack?*



Romney's reprehensible reaction to the violence in Libya and Egypt | New York Daily News


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 12, 2012)

Btw, has anyone reported on this yet...



> Russian President Vladimir Putin said today that Mitt Romneys characterization of Moscow as the United States number one geopolitical foe has actually helped Russia.
> *The Russian leader said Romneys comments strengthened his resolve to oppose NATOs plan for a missile defense shield in Eastern Europe, a system Russia believes will degrade its nuclear deterrent. *The U.S. insists the system is aimed at Iran, not Russia.
> Im grateful to him (Romney) for formulating his stance so clearly because he has once again proven the correctness of our approach to missile defense problems, Putin told reporters, according to the Russian news agency RIA Novosti.
> The most important thing for us is that even if he doesnt win now, he or a person with similar views may come to power in four years. We must take that into consideration while dealing with security issues for a long perspective, he said, speaking after a meeting with Serbian President Tomislav Nikolic, according to Interfax news agency.




Thanks for this too, Mittens.


Putin Thanks Romney for Calling Russia No. 1 Foe - ABC News


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You said that when McCain picked Sarah Palin. How'd that work out?


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 12, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> > *But aside from the politics of this, what does it say about a candidate who would issue a statement based on incomplete information and then double down on it even after its been disproven? What does it say about a candidate who actually accuses the President of openly siding with those who would harm U.S. diplomats? What does it say about a candidate who would, in a moment of grief over the death of U.S. personnel serving overseas, take the opportunity to cravenly engage in a dishonest political attack?*
> 
> 
> 
> Romney's reprehensible reaction to the violence in Libya and Egypt | New York Daily News



It says that Romney is a piece of shit who will lose the election and as per Rush, Ingram et al, cause the demise of the republican party.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 12, 2012)

Romney is scum!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > > *But aside from the politics of this, what does it say about a candidate who would issue a statement based on incomplete information and then double down on it even after its been disproven? What does it say about a candidate who actually accuses the President of openly siding with those who would harm U.S. diplomats? What does it say about a candidate who would, in a moment of grief over the death of U.S. personnel serving overseas, take the opportunity to cravenly engage in a dishonest political attack?*
> ...



lol, now all of sudden Rush is RELIVENT..smell the desperation in that one


----------



## boilermaker55 (Sep 12, 2012)

You really are one of the biggest fucking punks ever.
It would not surprise me that you are someones bitch.



QUOTE=Warrior102;5971343]





Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



Why don't you fucking enlist, asswipe?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



He's relevant to you right wing nuts. He's just a drug addicted pervert to me. But I note the desperation in your post. I see you avoided the topic and honed in on Rush's relevance.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 12, 2012)

milquetoast is toast


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Citizens united?.....i dont know about where your at....but long before we even heard of these guys...there was lots of Political TV ads.....phone calls....and fucking WAY TO MUCH Political Mail....so i dont know what your talking about.....i am already delivering the shit...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

I think Romney hurt himself with this one.  

Usually, you don't attack the president during an ongoing crisis.  It just isn't done. 

And if you bring something up, you get your facts straight, something Romney didn't bother to do, either.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> milquetoast is toast



yep, I do believe Obama is...good call


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I think Romney hurt himself with this one.
> 
> Usually, you don't attack the president during an ongoing crisis.  It just isn't done.
> 
> And if you bring something up, you get your facts straight, something Romney didn't bother to do, either.



yeah yeah, just like he hurt himself over the Olympics and blaa blaa blaa.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Romney hurt himself with this one.
> ...



Romney already lost the election. Will you live stream your freakout when the 2012 Presidential Election is officially called by Brit Hume? I wonder if Hannity will show for this ass whooping?


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



whatever you say....we'll see in November I guess,  I'm bored with ya, yawn


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


>



Good ole Mitt

Always willing to sell out his country for political profit


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Romney hurt himself with this one.
> ...



Um, yeah, Obama's 7 points ahead of him in Gallup right now... I'd say he's been shooting himself in the foot on a regular basis...


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



3.3 on Real Clear....sorry kid.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

Well we see the little troll is here...

thread is dead now with worthless cartoons


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



You guess? That really sounds confident. Hahahaha.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Lets hope you don't choke on those words
> 
> He's not FIT to be President or CIC..
> 
> But a Junior Senator of less than TWO years in Congress was..



You are correct. Romney has proven himself to be unfit to be President of the most powerful nation on earth with this inane set of comments on a very serious situation. Up to this point I was voting for the man I believed to be the best for the job. Now I am voting for the only candidate running that is fit for the job. I think a great many Americans are going to see it the same way.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazed said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



So he's not losing as bad because of Rasumessen's willingness to lie? 

Every poll in the RCP average shows Romney losing, and that's before this whole thing plays out, making him look like the biggest Douche in the Universe.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



At least you admit to cherry picking.

Obama has lost .7 just today, his bounce is done and now it will all draw even again.

The difference you need to lie, I don't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazed, Romney is down 3% in Ohio, falling almost 1.3% in the last week.  We need Ohio if we are going to beat Obama.

You are a lying extremist shrew.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hope you don't choke on those words
> ...



UNFIT was what you people put in as President, Obama...you ALL have no room to call anyone, unfit..


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Amazed, Romney is down 3% in Ohio, falling almost 1.3% in the last week.  We need Ohio if we are going to beat Obama.
> 
> You are a lying extremist shrew.



You poor ill educated kid.....it was even prior to the convention (Ohio)....Big eared Bammy got his bounce and now it's on the way down again...I apologize if you are too much of hack to understand whats happening...wait...no I don't..I laugh at your stupidity.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I think Romney hurt himself with this one.
> 
> Usually, you don't attack the president during an ongoing crisis.  It just isn't done.
> 
> And if you bring something up, you get your facts straight, something Romney didn't bother to do, either.



This is true. Politics are supposed to end at the waters edge but Romney ignored that maxim. It was especially egregious for him to do so while information was still coming in.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazed said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed, Romney is down 3% in Ohio, falling almost 1.3% in the last week.  We need Ohio if we are going to beat Obama.
> ...



How do you know you are not laughing at your own stupidity? Because yours seems awfully grand, as far as stupidity goes.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Romney hurt himself with this one.
> ...



Yeah too bad Obama never followed that rule..


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Too funny, I post polls showing that joeB is simply ccherry picking his numbers and you little cheerleaders are mad that he has been shown as you are...a complete moron hack ....you can't make this shit up.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=871-3XMhtAk]You&#39;re an idiot! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



I'm not mad about any polls. Romney is going to loss, he can't win enough swing states. I called you stupid, because you are stupid.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 12, 2012)

The averaging is clear that Obama is trending in Ohiol

RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Videos and Polls

We need that state for Romney, and far right shrews like you, Amazed, are costing the election.  You can join Laura and Rush and the rest of the far right loser brigade.  You aren't wanted.



Amazed said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



(smile) Did you mean lose?

As I said you are an ill educated hack 

The reality simply doesn't support your "contention".


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The averaging is clear that Obama is trending in Ohiol
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Videos and Polls
> 
> ...



As I already stated, Big Eared Bammy got his bounce...but he is trending down, .7 just today.....I know you kids need to lie about reality...but it's going to pull even and stay that ay until Nov 6....

2010 kicked you in the ass.
WI told you it was still happening......

I am laughing at you...you are either very young with ZERO political experience or just a lying silly hack...I am betting a little of both.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazed, I want Romney to win far more than you want Obama to lose, but, lady, the polls don't support you.  Period.  End of story.

The averaging is quite clear and a cherry-picked .7 don't mean squat.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Amazed, I want Romney to win far more than you want Obama to lose, but, lady, the polls don't support you.  Period.  End of story.
> 
> The averaging is quite clear and a cherry-picked .7 don't mean squat.




sure you do


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazed simply does not have what it takes in this election.  She is far too hysterical.  Keep checking the averaging.  Michigan, Ohio, Nevada, and New Hampshire.  Those are the keys.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 12, 2012)

Guys get mean when they start losing it.  Gals get mean and hysterical.  Watch Amazed lose it all.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Amazed, I want Romney to win far more than you want Obama to lose, but, lady, the polls don't support you.  Period.  End of story.
> 
> The averaging is quite clear and a cherry-picked .7 don't mean squat.



Now I really AM laughing at you 

I am an ex champion wrestler who at 55 still lifts 4 times a week and does cardio the other 3, I shit bigger than you and have 40 years of Political experience, we play the game for a reason and the polls don't support a Bammy victory at the moment...he may well win but your silly posturing simply makes you look stupid


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Guys get mean when they start losing it.  Gals get mean and hysterical.  Watch Amazed lose it all.



You ain't up to this young'en.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Amazed simply does not have what it takes in this election.  She is far too hysterical.  Keep checking the averaging.  Michigan, Ohio, Nevada, and New Hampshire.  Those are the keys.



Romney needs 8 out of 10 swing states

Tough to do when you trail in 8 of 10


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazed said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed, I want Romney to win far more than you want Obama to lose, but, lady, the polls don't support you.  Period.  End of story.
> ...



Do you realize how stupid you sound? What swing states will Romney win? I didn't know playing the board game "Life" counted as political experience.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed simply does not have what it takes in this election.  She is far too hysterical.  Keep checking the averaging.  Michigan, Ohio, Nevada, and New Hampshire.  Those are the keys.
> ...



Ohio is the only one you need to watch on Election night, Fl will go Repub...Ohio will decide it 

Bammy got his bounce there but it is trending down now....it's till a horse race.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I am content to laugh at you wallowing in the swill the Dems feed you. I feel bad though...you cannot think for yourself.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 12, 2012)

President Obama    3.5

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - General Election: Romney vs. Obama

President Obama   221     Governor Romney   191

RealClearPolitics - 2012 Election Maps - Electoral Map

Florida     President Obama     2.0

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - Florida: Romney vs. Obama

Ohio     President Obama    3.0

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - Ohio: Romney vs. Obama

Michigan     President Obama     4.0

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - Michigan: Romney vs. Obama

*And after the American public has had time to digest what the comments Romney made on the killing of our ambassador in Libya truly mean, the lead for the President is going to be far larger.*


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> President Obama    3.5
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - General Election: Romney vs. Obama
> 
> ...



Thank you for at least being resonable.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



Considering Obama's record on the economy and now the results of his interfering in libya I would take a gaff over the shear incompetence of Obama.  At least with Romney's remarks, which I am quite sure are being overblown and taken out of context, no one dies.  If Obama isn't done after this mess then the American people sure deserve what they get.


----------



## oreo (Sep 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



Personally I can't wait to hear Obama's explanation of why we didn't have U.S. MARINES guarding our embassy's in Egypt and Libya--knowing full well that is was 9/11--the anniversary of the worst attack on American soil--and Obama thought that the "Muslim Brotherhood" was sufficient enough to protect our citizens????---while also knowing full well that these two countries are full of Islamic extremists.

*G.W. Bush--ALWAYS ordered heightened security around the world when the anniversary of 9/11 approached, especially at American embassy's.*


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazed said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



Actually, I suspect he'll maintain about a 4 point lead on Romney all the way to the end, on average.  

And then Obama will win, and you'll get to come back here and tell us Romney lost because he wasn't a "real conservative".


----------



## oreo (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The national polls are being manipulated to keep Obama in this race.



> CNN is grabbing political headlines tonight with the release of its latest poll. It shows Obama surging to a 6-point lead over Romney, 52-46, among likely. Before the start of the Democrat convention, the candidates had been tied in the poll. Since it purportedly confirms a narrative the media is trying to build, i.e. that Obama is starting to pull away with the race, it is getting wide coverage. However, there are a couple of strange things within the poll that cast doubt on its veracity. And, at least one concern warrants a response from CNN.
> 
> First, this being a media poll, it has an obvious skew towards Democrats. The partisan breakdown is *(D/R/I) 50/45/5.* It perhaps isnt surprising that Obama is leading a D+5 poll by 6 points. Throughout the campaign season, Obamas margin usually is very close to the partisan skew in the sample. It is surprising, though, that Independents make up only 5% of the sample. Tellingly, Romney leads this group by 14 points.



CNN manipulated their polling | Education News

They have to keep the race close--if they said that Obama is going to get blown out of this--no one would donate another dime to his campaign.  They did the same thing with the Carter/Reagan race--showing Carter ahead by 10 points this same time in the election cycle and this is what the final poll was--the RESULT of that election.







The University of Colorado with their historical study has already called this race for Mitt Romney--and they have been right since 1980.
CU-Boulder study predicts win for Mitt Romney in general election - Boulder Daily Camera


----------



## Amazed (Sep 12, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Actually I won't, if Romney doesn't win I'll leave the board.
You are in trouble already, Bammy dropped from 4 to 3.3 just today sorry....


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 12, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Romney will win  VA and NC. He has a legitimate shot in MI and OH is a tossup....FL will go to Romney. Seniors have had enough of Obama. WI is teetering away from Obama. PA is a mystery. Depends on how many liberals go to the polls in the Philadelphia metro area which is where most of PA's liberal voters reside. 
NJ could fall to Romney based on Gov Christie's popularity there.
All other states are pretty much decided.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 12, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



I believe that the Republicans are more likely to vote in PA and more invigorated.  PA elected a white haired old Republican over a young buck Democrat, I think that tells me where it will go this fall.  Unless some real miracle happens and I don't see that happening.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...illards-ass-latest-gallup-poll-obama-7-a.html





candycorn said:


> The bounce is sustained and will deliver a more impressive victory to Mr. Obama.





Amazed said:


> *Well except that it topped out at 4% and has slipped to 3.3 in the last 24 hours.*



Just grabbed this, just now:






7 points, just like Marc said.

Why are wingnuts such fucking liars?


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 12, 2012)

Yep, Romney is toast.


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazed said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...




If Romney doesn't win, you will leave the board?

Nice.


----------



## Listening (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazed said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



The bounce is fading......

Lybia is another nail in the coffin.

Obama could not have done a worse job in the last four years if he tried.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Listening said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You would have more credibility if you spelled Libya correctly.


----------



## Listening (Sep 12, 2012)

How is Scott Walker doing in his new job ?

Oh, wait....he still has his old one.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> > *But aside from the politics of this, what does it say about a candidate who would issue a statement based on incomplete information and then double down on it even after its been disproven? What does it say about a candidate who actually accuses the President of openly siding with those who would harm U.S. diplomats? What does it say about a candidate who would, in a moment of grief over the death of U.S. personnel serving overseas, take the opportunity to cravenly engage in a dishonest political attack?*
> 
> 
> 
> Romney's reprehensible reaction to the violence in Libya and Egypt | New York Daily News


That's one of Rupert Murdoch's papers.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 12, 2012)

Actually, Libya may be an asset to Obama's reelection.  It puts the focus on foreign policy instead of the economic nightmare he inherited from Bush which Romney wants to keep blaming Obama for.


----------



## Listening (Sep 12, 2012)

Ted Cruz will be going to D.C.

Let's hope he gets a chance to work with Romney instead of working to keep Obama from doing anything more hurtful to the U.S. economy.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 12, 2012)

Bring on the debates!  First one is October 3.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Btw, has anyone reported on this yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




* You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to EriktheRed again.*


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hope you don't choke on those words
> ...



So... the kenyan is knocking off muslims by the hundreds including their supreme leader obama... errr... osama, and yet his administration can't bring themselves to say "terrorist?" Seems to me that if the muslims are so pissed off, they ought to be pissed off at obama for killing their main man and so many thousands of others.


----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## 007 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## voltron (Sep 13, 2012)

Nobody knows for certain how September's jobs report will look, but while August's numbers were much worse than expected, all other indicators were that it would be better.  I am thinking that the jobs numbers may be lagging by a month, and if so, the timing could not be better.  Taken that Obama is already building a lead in the polls, a good jobs report at the end of September/early October would be huge.[/QUOTE]

The unemployment rate is determined based off of the amount of determined workers in america. If you look up the rate for those who have lost there jobs and settled for a entry level part-time job you will be troubled as it is somewhere around 16%. between august and september the amount of undevoted job seekers decreased making the rate seem more good possibly to the point were no jobs were gained.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 13, 2012)

> Romney is done



He never got started to begin with.  

He backed into the nomination as the least objectionable candidate  and the least regarded  forced on a significant number of republicans and conservatives who believe Romney doesnt represent their interests, and has continued to maintain a poorly orchestrated and managed campaign. 

Indeed, he has little in the way of actual support, as those planning to vote for Romney are motivated by hate for Obama only  which alone wont carry the election.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 13, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



I suppose he should be apologizing to shithead terrorists instead, the way Obama is doing.

When terrorists kill people because they are "offended", the libs act like they are justified and apologize, in Arabic.   The latest attack just happened to be on 9/11, but a film maker gets the blame.   Unreal.   The Muslim Brotherhood, whom Obama treats like friends, are nothing but terrorists.   Romney has a right to criticize Obama's foreign policies, especially after his support of the Arab Spring, which has come home to roost in a bloody way.

Some liberal professor is saying the film maker is to blame for the attack on the embassy and wants charges pressed.   The Muslim Brotherhood and their ilk are still worshipping Osama bin laden and saying they are all Osama now.     Didn't stop the speakers at the DNC from mentioning the killing of Osama 21 times.   Gee, spiking the football so much couldn't have insulted them, could it?   

Obama's foreign policy seems to amount to apologizing to enemies and kicking our allies in the teeth.    

Romney is right to criticize, but Obama acts just as sensitive as the Muslims when insulted.   Now he'll sic his henchmen on Romney and come up with more lying ads.   Can't wait.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 13, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > > *But aside from the politics of this, what does it say about a candidate who would issue a statement based on incomplete information and then double down on it even after its been disproven? What does it say about a candidate who actually accuses the President of openly siding with those who would harm U.S. diplomats? What does it say about a candidate who would, in a moment of grief over the death of U.S. personnel serving overseas, take the opportunity to cravenly engage in a dishonest political attack?*
> ...




Make no mistake about Rush Limbaugh:  he wants Obama to win.  Nothing is better for him than to have a Democrat in the Oval Office.  Even better for him to have Democrats control Congress.

Only his brain-dead followers actually believe he's one of them.


----------



## Listening (Sep 13, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Rush who ?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 13, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



oh boy,


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



BONUS!  

But he'll probably come back with another name...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohio, New Hampshire, and Nevada are all trending away from Romney, and Pennsylvania no mystery, it will go Obama easily.

You are whistling your way past the graveyard.



thereisnospoon said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...


you would have more credibility if you would not lie about who and what you are......right Mr...."Independent"......your a joke Chris....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 13, 2012)

007 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


*
Seems to me that if the muslims are so pissed off, they ought to be pissed off at obama for killing their main man and so many thousands of others.*

i would assume they are....i havent seen any parades thrown in his honor over there....has he been invited to speak at the Al Qaeda convention next month?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 13, 2012)

007 said:


>



all you did with these nice photos is prove your the Rights version of LaFucka......now does that make you proud?....


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 13, 2012)

obama got Bin Laden.  Which is why the protesters were screaming "obama obama we are all Osama" instead of Romney Romney we are all Osama.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 13, 2012)

So getting OBL was a bad idea to you now?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 13, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Meanwhile our sovereign ground is being attacked by mobs with an embassy issuing an apology to the attackers. American dead in Libya.
> 
> The lack of response right now is deafening.




To protect our sovereign soil in our embassy it may be neccessary to operate military forces in Libya itself. But you're against interfering in Libya....

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...re-you-for-or-agaainst-the-libya-assault.html

Remember?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 13, 2012)

We are not going to put ground units in Libya, period: neither party will tolerate it much less the host country.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 13, 2012)

obama isn't going to do anything to Libya but give them more money.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 13, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Meanwhile our sovereign ground is being attacked by mobs with an embassy issuing an apology to the attackers. American dead in Libya.
> 
> The lack of response right now is deafening.





> Contrary to popular belief, diplomatic missions do not enjoy full extraterritorial status and are not sovereign territory of the represented state


Diplomatic mission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Listening (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 30, 2012)

007 said:


>


Nice photo of Ron Christie!


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bin Laden is dead and GM is alive...*Nuff Said!*


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed simply does not have what it takes in this election.  She is far too hysterical.  Keep checking the averaging.  Michigan, Ohio, Nevada, and New Hampshire.  Those are the keys.
> ...


Yep....basically.



Salt Jones said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



lol



007 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


This meme is so effing stupid it's not even funny.

Bush went around screaming "Terrorist" to anyone who would listen and didn't do one. damn. thing. about them in the 7 years he was able to.

Meanwhile Obama does NOT go around bloviating and he's CLEANING UP SHOP on the terrorists.

When will you people cut it with the Monkey Shines?

Ever heard of talk softly and carry a big stick?


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 30, 2012)

Most people have already made up their mind.  Many states have already voted.  The relevance of the debates is usually minor.  One of the candidates will have to make a huge blunder, such as a 47% remark, before it will move the standings in swing states.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Amazed, if he is who I think he claims to be is nothing more than a libertarian loon who has an eating disorder.  Yup, as if being a champion wrestler (sure!) has anything to do with what we are discussing.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> So getting OBL was a bad idea to you now?



No..I was a great idea. And where did the OP state that it wasn't?
You fucking libs cannot make it through a day without creating your own reality.
BTW, Obama gets NONE of the credit. The guys that went in there and took out Bin Laden get the credit.
As a matter of fact some of your more radical liberals are whining because reports surfaced that bin Laden was unarmed at the time he was shot.
Newsflash for you bleeding hearts....There were 3,000 people in the WTC that weren't armed either.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile our sovereign ground is being attacked by mobs with an embassy issuing an apology to the attackers. American dead in Libya.
> ...


That isn't how it works...
The guards patrol and secure the grounds which under the UN Charter are considered sovereign territory of the nation occupying the building.
Technically the soldiers would not be "in" Libya. 
During transport, the aircraft and vehicles are also protected under diplomatic treaties and are considered US Territory.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



And that isn't how that works.

Embassies aren't bases. They aren't projections of power. They are places for diplomacy.

And turning them into bunkers defeats the purpose entirely.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 1, 2012)

There are standards for embassies.   They have to be reinforced, the buildings require a 100 foot setback from the exterior walls.   They have to be able to withstand an attack for an hour before they are overrun to allow the embassy staff to destroy classified information.

Several U.S. Embassies Fail To Meet Security Standards - ABC News
Key security measures such as high perimeter walls and fences that are difficult to climb, anti-ram barriers and blast-resistant construction, including reinforced concrete and windows, are now required, according to the Secure Embassy Construction and Counterterrorism Act of 1999. The GAO acknowledged, however, that some of the efforts to meet the requirements, such as locating embassies at least 100 feet from uncontrolled areas, are hampered because of host nation limitations.

So yes, they are pretty much bunkers.

Of course none of this was done for the consulate office in Libya.  Despite that it was in a war zone, there was no funding, and apparently no waivers of these requirements either.    If there were waivers you can bet that whoever in the state department that signed those waivers would be unemployed today.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile our sovereign ground is being attacked by mobs with an embassy issuing an apology to the attackers. American dead in Libya.
> ...



Technically, whomever posted this on wiki is correct. However, that is mere technicality.
Read... this is truncated to provide the important legal language of the Geneva Conventions..
The link will appear below this text.
The confusion arises from Article 22 (1) of the Convention which provides that The premises of the mission shall be inviolable. The agents of the receiving State may not enter them, except with the consent of the head of the mission. Article 22(3) further stipulates that The premises of the mission, their furnishings and other property thereon and the means of transport of the mission shall be immune from search, requisition, attachment or execution. Also, Article 29 provides that The person of a diplomatic agent shall be inviolable. He shall not be liable to any form of arrest or detention. The receiving State shall treat him with due respect and shall take all appropriate steps to prevent any attack on his person, freedom or dignity. Furthermore, Article 30 grants the private residence of a diplomatic agent, her/his papers, correspondence, and his property (except it is of a private commercial nature) the same inviolability and protection as the premises of the mission.

Inviolability does not mean that embassies, consulates and other protected buildings have been granted extra-territoriality. Despite their inviolable status, they remain the territory of the receiving states. The law simply suspends certain rights normally associated with the control of territory. Embassies do not have police or courts on the premises. Thus, if a crime is committed within an embassy, that crime occurs on the soil of the receiving state, not that of the sending state. If embassy personnel apprehend a burglar on the premises, they have no right to try and impose sentence. Instead, they must hand the offender over to the authorities of the host state for prosecution.

In Fatemi v. United States (1963), the court stated (1) that a foreign embassy is not to be considered the territory of the sending state; and (2) that local police [invited by the ambassador] have the authority and responsibility to enter a foreign embassy if the privilege of diplomatic inviolability is not invoked when an offense is committed there in violation of local law. Similarly, the Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit (rehearing Persinger v. Islamic Republic of Iran, 1984) held that the U.S. embassy in Teheran was not U.S. territory under the terms of the Foreign Sovereign Immunities Act of 1976.

Popular perceptions dont negate the fact that because the embassy forms part of its territory, the receiving state, not the sending state, has primary responsibility for ensuring the security of legation premises from attack or damage. Article 22(2) couldnt be clearer: The receiving State is under a special duty to take all appropriate steps to protect the premises of the mission against any intrusion or damage and to prevent any disturbance of the peace of the mission or impairment of its dignity. Like it or not, the diplomatic system works, according to Emmerich de Vattels Golden Rule of Sovereigns, because states have a fundamental interest to make it work. If you wish your diplomats to be treated with courtesy and respect, then you must treat diplomats stationed in your country with equal courtesy and respect.

Embassies are not


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> There are standards for embassies.   They have to be reinforced, the buildings require a 100 foot setback from the exterior walls.   They have to be able to withstand an attack for an hour before they are overrun to allow the embassy staff to destroy classified information.
> 
> Several U.S. Embassies Fail To Meet Security Standards - ABC News
> Key security measures such as high perimeter walls and fences that are difficult to climb, anti-ram barriers and blast-resistant construction, including reinforced concrete and windows, are now required, according to the Secure Embassy Construction and Counterterrorism Act of 1999. The GAO acknowledged, however, that some of the efforts to meet the requirements, such as locating embassies at least 100 feet from uncontrolled areas, are hampered because of host nation limitations.
> ...



Well..to people..here..yes they are..

The US, regularly violates the whole notion of what embassies are suppose to be by populating them with spooks..who get involved with overthrowing democratically elected governments.

That's what happened in Iran.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Interesting stuff, guys.  Keep going.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Embassies from all countries homebase "spooks" under false cover.





Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There are standards for embassies.   They have to be reinforced, the buildings require a 100 foot setback from the exterior walls.   They have to be able to withstand an attack for an hour before they are overrun to allow the embassy staff to destroy classified information.
> ...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...


Yes, we must even in the face of physical threats of violence appear politically correct at all times.
Hey...Why don't you go down to 622 3rd Ave and  try to walk into the Iranian Embassy...Do you think they will say "hey you can't come in here"?...My guess is they will use your head to open the door as their goons toss you right in front of the speeding yellow cab. And there isn't a thing you or anyone else can do about it.
Because there are bad people in the world, these places of diplomacy must be secured by people with guns.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 1, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Had Bush not put an embassy back in Libya....


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 1, 2012)

What happened in Iran is that Jimmy Carter thought that the Ayatollah was another George Washington and would govern as Ghandi.

As stupid as it sounds now, that's what Carter thought of the Ayatollah at the time.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 1, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



At the time Bush put an embassy there, Libya was a peaceful country.  It didn't become violent until obama supported Al Quaeda rebels.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



And why would they do that? Unless I was being a jerk to them. Several friends of mine have visited Iran..and had no troubles.

I've been in the Chinese embassy many times by the way. Another supposed "enemy" of you guys unless of course you are shipping jobs to them. No trouble at all.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...





Bush accepted blood money from a known terrorist.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 1, 2012)

peaceful country?



Jesus you people are fucking insane


----------



## clevergirl (Oct 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x9TBuMn87s]Killing more students in Iran June 22 2009(please share) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 1, 2012)

Libya is MUCH better off now with terrorists in charge.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


What the fuck are you yammering about?
Ya know what..Don't answer that. Nobody cares.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Ok...First, China may be a trading partner which takes advantage of our weak trade regulations, but the US and China are not enemies. 
Iran is a rouge nation. It is a sworn enemy to the Jewish State of Israel( which may of you libs believe but will not state has no right to exist) and has shown aggression to the US as well as hatred toward the American people.  
LIke it or not because of the aggressive nature of Human Beings, peace and control of civilization and civility comes at the barrel of a weapon.
In other words, we can all be nice to each other. But if one steps out of line, the weapons come out of the locker. That is how peace is maintained. That is how nations protect themselves from aggression.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2012)

I think Romney will see a bump in the polls after the debates. But not enough to significantly impact Obamas huge lead in electoral votes


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Romney is the better speaker in the debate format, so he should bump up.  How far will be the question.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Did you read what you just wrote?


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Libya is MUCH better off now with terrorists in charge.



Better than 25 years ago when a terrorist was in charge who blew up a US airplane?


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Libya is MUCH better off now with terrorists in charge.



Gaddafi was a terrorist.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 1, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Libya is MUCH better off now with terrorists in charge.
> ...



Did you miss the part about obama getting the terrorist who blew up the airplane released from a Scottish prison?


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I think Romney will see a bump in the polls after the debates. But not enough to significantly impact Obamas huge lead in electoral votes



I don't.

He will do better then expected. Obama will probably be steady.

Unless one of them goes off script..it will be a wash.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I think Romney will see a bump in the polls after the debates. But not enough to significantly impact Obamas huge lead in electoral votes
> ...



"probably be steady"....That is reassuring.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Huh?....Ahh denial. The liberal's security blanket.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 1, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I think Romney will see a bump in the polls after the debates. But not enough to significantly impact Obamas huge lead in electoral votes



Obamalama has no lead in electoral votes, AS NONE HAVE BEEN CAST

obamalama has 'leads' in entertainment polls that flop around depending on how the small sampling is done


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Did the far right miss the news about Obama's hit squad killing the airplane bomber?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I think Romney will see a bump in the polls after the debates. But not enough to significantly impact Obamas huge lead in electoral votes



"huge lead"?....Delusion...Another liberal security blanket. This race is so tight you could shove a lump of coal up it's ass and it would become a diamond.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 1, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4oTrQgFYFI]Ronald Reagan Funeral - YouTube[/ame]

Romney built that...



Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2012)

That's funny, spoon, I will grant you, but, no, it is not that tight.  If the election were tomorrow, it would be 52 to 48 with Obama getting more than 300 votes, easily.  Romney has to do well Wednesday night.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Romney is the better speaker in the debate format, so he should bump up.  How far will be the question.



Delusional. 

Romney could barely keep up with Newt and Santorum in the debates.  

Obama will clean his clock.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Umm, actually . . . you are projecting your anxiety again.  I remember how you kept freaking as Romney beat down one challenger after another.  You were for all the weirdos before you were for Obama.

Yeah, Romney is better on state, just how much will be the question.



JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is the better speaker in the debate format, so he should bump up.  How far will be the question.
> ...


----------



## oreo (Oct 1, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...




*NO LINK?*

As we know--the national polls have been oversampling democrats to republicans and leaving independents out of the equation. They're also using 2008 voter turn-out to give these very unrealistic polling data to show Obama ahead.  *In fact the Obama administration threatened to sue Gallop for trying to use 2010 voter turnout.*



> Internal emails between senior officials at The Gallup Organization, obtained by The Daily Caller, show senior Obama campaign adviser David Axelrod attempting to subtly intimidate the respected polling firm when its numbers were unfavorable to the president.
> 
> After Gallup declined to change its polling methodology, Obama&#8217;s Department of Justice hit it with an unrelated lawsuit that appears damning on its face.
> 
> ...


http://www.sodahead.com/united-stat...ge-their-methodology-to-mak/question-3153333/

Here is a good example of what they're doing:

*CNN a couple of weeks ago showed Obama leading by 6 points over Romney in a national poll.*




> CNN is grabbing political headlines tonight with the release of its latest poll. It shows Obama surging to a 6-point lead over Romney, 52-46, among likely. Before the start of the Democrat convention, the candidates had been tied in the poll. Since it purportedly confirms a narrative the media is trying to build, i.e. that Obama is starting to pull away with the race, it is getting wide coverage. However, there are a couple of strange things within the poll that cast doubt on its veracity. And, at least one concern warrants a response from CNN.
> 
> First, this being a media poll, it has an obvious skew towards Democrats. The partisan breakdown is *(D/R/I) 50/45/5.* It perhaps isn&#8217;t surprising that Obama is leading a D+5 poll by 6 points. Throughout the campaign season, Obama&#8217;s margin usually is very close to the partisan skew in the sample. It is surprising, though, that Independents make up only 5% of the sample. Tellingly, Romney leads this group by 14 points.


CNN manipulated their polling | Education News

Of course then last week Quinnipac released several swing state polls showing Obama ahead in every one of them--again by over-polling democrats to republicans and only adding a *1% sample of Independents.*




> Jammie Wearing catches the NY Times/Quinnipiac poll dramatically skewing the methodology of the poll to strongly over-sample Democrats:
> 
> So Obama is up 9 in Florida with a *D+9* sample, up 10 in Ohio with a *D+9 *sample and up 12 in Pennsylvania with a *D+11* sample. I notice in all the orgasmic news reports this morning none of them mention the ridiculous skew to the polls. But all you will hear all day is how big a lead Obama has.


Never trust a word they say: NY Times, Quinnipiac skew polling in attempt to depress turnout of voters frustrated with the failures of Obamanomics « Bob Owens

So here is the un-manipulation chart--(that btw) that only includes a 1% sampling of independents who favor Romney now by 15 points. You'll see that Romney is leading in these swing states.
James Carville Poll Panics Dems: Romney Leads By 15 Points Among Independents « Pat Dollard








Basically the polls are telling us that the same amount of people are going to come out and vote for Barack Obama as they did in 2008 (because that's what the polls are basing voter turnout on)--and that the Republicans that showed up in 2010 which resulted in an historic 75 year butt kicking of democrats across this country won't be voting this year along with independents--who Romney leads with by 15 points---

_Just a personal note:  My mother has been getting robo calls asking for her to press 1 if she is going to vote for Obama and to press 2 for Romney.  She presses 2 and the robo comes back with this is an invalid number--LOL.  So your only choice on this Robo poll is to vote for Obama by pressing 1--the number 2 for Romney doesn't work.--LOL._


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is the better speaker in the debate format, so he should bump up.  How far will be the question.
> ...



Only and Obama sycophant would make this suggestion.
Obama struggles in the absence of a teleprompter. That's a fact.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 1, 2012)

oreo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...



Is it necessary to post this drivel in every thread?

Anyone buying this unskewed polls nonsense is a fucking idiot.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

oreo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> ...



I had a similar call. It was a survey. Press one for Obama, two fro Romney. I pressed Two.
The survey went on to ask questions as though I had pressed ONE for Obama.

Now, the polls are being commissioned by democrat operatives and the lib media( CBS/NYT..C'mon folks who's kidding who here) who are in the business of telling GOP voters the race is lost already and not to bother showing up to vote. 
That is the tactic here.
Hopefully it will backfire and democrat voters will stay home figuring the thing is won already. 
I hope it pours up and down the east coast on election day. Democrat voters tend to stay home on election day if the weather is bad. LOL!!!


----------



## del (Oct 1, 2012)

romney's toast


----------



## Maple (Oct 1, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> He now considers foreign policy and our troops fighting and dying in Afghanistan "a distraction" and "a shiny object".
> 
> 
> He is not fit to be POTUS or CiC.
> ...



Hello--- remember, Obama stating those" bumbs in the road "about 3 dead navy seal and our abassador to Libya? Forgot that didn't ya?


----------



## Maple (Oct 1, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



My mom was telling me she had the same experience. It's a robo call out of California, that states press 1 in you support Obama, press 2 if you support Romney and when she presses 2, the recording tells her that it's not an option. LOL They have called her several times, I told her next time to press 1 to see what happens. LOL If that's their idea of a scientific poll they are going to be real surprized come election day.

What everyone should consider before anyone gets their hopes up too high. As far as I can tell I don't see where the independents have been polled, they have just been doing Rep and Dems. It's the independents that are the majority in my state and across the country and they are breaking hard for Romney.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Both parties are push polling for votes.


----------



## Maple (Oct 1, 2012)

Maple said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



At least I know my mom is not losing it, as your mom had the same experience. LOL


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 1, 2012)

Something tells me these RoboCopped "moms" are made up.


lol


----------



## Maple (Oct 1, 2012)

Maple said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Another funny thing, Obama won Ohio by 5% in 08 over McCain, how in the world could he be up by 10% now? There is no way, people know his record, the majority think we are on the wrong track, gasoline prices more than doubling and he shuts down the gulf and the keystone pipeline.  23 million unemployed, 46 million on foodstamps. Are ya kiddin me? There is no way he is more popular now than he was in 08, no way. We know him now and he ain't all that great.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Why, Maple?  I agree with much of what you write, but you won't believe that (1) Americans will not forgive the GOP for the Bush years and (2) Americans hate the far right more and distrust it more than they dislike and distrust Obama.


----------



## Maple (Oct 1, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Something tells me these RoboCopped "moms" are made up.
> 
> 
> lol



NO they are not, at first I just thought my mom might have pressed the wrong number, but when I read these other posts there is definitely something to this. It's funny to me, to think that this is how their polling is going. LOL Mom states she has been called more than once by these people, she knows it's a California number, we are in Colorado.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2012)

No, the robocalls on push polling are coming from both parties.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Both parties are push polling for votes.



And of course you have evidence of this that you are willing to post.


----------



## Maple (Oct 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Why, Maple?  I agree with much of what you write, but you won't believe that (1) Americans will not forgive the GOP for the Bush years and (2) Americans hate the far right more and distrust it more than they dislike and distrust Obama.



They will get over the Bush years, in fact, many of us are missing the Bush years. Less than 5.6% unemployment rate, $1,87 average cost of a gallon of gasoline. Those are the Bush years I miss, now most of my neighbors are unemployed, including myself, can't find a job anywhere. I am fortunate, my husband still is working, but it's been a nightmare for a very long time and I personally am due for a change and that change starts with a change in leadership of this country.


----------



## Maple (Oct 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Both parties are push polling for votes.



What do you mean by " push polling?" I don't understand the meaning of the term.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 1, 2012)

Maple said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Both parties are push polling for votes.
> ...



Here is an example of one of the more milder push polling questions:

"Do you support Governor Romney's plan to grant "permanent residency" to foreigners who have degrees instead of compelling companies to hire Americans with the same skills"

Romney's plan is to do just that:
_
Grant permanent residency to eligible graduates with advanced degrees in math, science, and engineering_
Human Capital | Mitt Romney for President

You ask a question in a very leading way.  I asked this question framing it as an Obama plan and many I know were against it until they found out that it was a Romney proposal.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2012)

What I remember is that I said back then, Romney would be an awful candidate because of exactly the reasons he's turning out to be a bad candidate.  He was awful in the debates. He beat down the others because he and his Pac Sugar Daddies outspent them 10-1 because he was "electable".  

Ain't looking so "electable" now, is he, Jakey.  And now you are blaming the "far right" for his failures.  The Far Right didn't make him blurt out that "47%" tirade.  

And frankly, Romney is far more of a "weirdo" than Perry or Gingrich or Santorum were.  I could sit down and have a beer with any of those guys and have as much agreement with them as disagreement.  

Romney is a Weird Mormon Robot who doesn't even understand that some people work for a living.  



JakeStarkey said:


> Umm, actually . . . you are projecting your anxiety again.  I remember how you kept freaking as Romney beat down one challenger after another.  You were for all the weirdos before you were for Obama.
> 
> Yeah, Romney is better on state, just how much will be the question.
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2012)

Sure.  Google the topic.  That is more sure than "a family member told me".



thereisnospoon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Both parties are push polling for votes.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2012)

Ummm . . . you were selling your ass every during the primaries trying to keep Romney because you were so afraid of him.

Your fear has not gone away.

It shouldn't if Romney does well in the debates and moves away from the far right.




JoeB131 said:


> What I remember is that I said back then, Romney would be an awful candidate because of exactly the reasons he's turning out to be a bad candidate.  He was awful in the debates. He beat down the others because he and his Pac Sugar Daddies outspent them 10-1 because he was "electable".
> 
> Ain't looking so "electable" now, is he, Jakey.  And now you are blaming the "far right" for his failures.  The Far Right didn't make him blurt out that "47%" tirade.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Funny, I seem to remember him holding his own and beating both Hillary Clinton AND John McCain in debates, both of whom are FAR better debaters than Romney is.  

And he really couldn't go after them as viciously as he can go after Romney. Hillary was a woman and former first lady, McCain was a war hero. 

Romney is just a weird Mormon Robot with hatred of working people.  I just can't wait for Obama to go after him for that 47% comment.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ummm . . . you were selling your ass every during the primaries trying to keep Romney because you were so afraid of him.
> 
> Your fear has not gone away.
> 
> It shouldn't if Romney does well in the debates and moves away from the far right.



It's too late for Romney to move away from the "Far Right".  Those are the only people who are going to vote for him at this point. 

Yes, I was afraid that Romney would be EXACTLY the kind of disaster for the GOP he's turning out to be.  

However, I've become philosophical about it now.  A Romney thrubbing will mean the GOP will finally stop running plutocrats and start getting right with working folks.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2012)

Romney will move to the center tomorrow night and for the rest of the campaign.

Can he make Ryan do the same?  Maybe, Ryan gutted his Medicare reform in Ryan 3.0, so who knows?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Romney will move to the center tomorrow night and for the rest of the campaign.
> 
> Can he make Ryan do the same?  Maybe, Ryan gutted his Medicare reform in Ryan 3.0, so who knows?



Guy, you can't "move to the center" with only 34 days left to election. 

Not when you ALREADY have a reputation of "flip-flopping" and "etch-a-sketch".  

The media will absolutely crucify him for that.  

Ben Stein had a great column yesterday in teh Spectator... where he pointed out that here we are, five weeks from the election, and we STILL don't know who Mitt Romney is, really.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you support Obama's decision to "Stand with the Muslims" after the murder of Ambassador to Libya Chris Stevens?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Do you support Obama's decision to "Stand with the Muslims" after the murder of Ambassador to Libya Chris Stevens?



I wasn't aware "muslims" collectively killed Ambassador Stevens. 

I wans't aware Muslims were a Hive-Mind.  

Some Muslims tried to save the Ambassador's life.  Others died or were wounded attempting to protect them. 

And Muslims will still be fighting Al Qaeda after the last American comes home from that snakepit.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 2, 2012)

Maple said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Why, Maple?  I agree with much of what you write, but you won't believe that (1) Americans will not forgive the GOP for the Bush years and (2) Americans hate the far right more and distrust it more than they dislike and distrust Obama.
> ...



You should do stand-up  This is just the aftermath of the Bush II years of deregulation,  and wars on credit cards.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2012)

Maple said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Why, Maple?  I agree with much of what you write, but you won't believe that (1) Americans will not forgive the GOP for the Bush years and (2) Americans hate the far right more and distrust it more than they dislike and distrust Obama.
> ...



WHy is it Obama's fault you can't find a job?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2012)

You sound as silly as CaliforniaGirl when you pontificate.

Of course he can move to the center tomorrow.

He would win the election hands down if he said he was going to suspend No Child Left Behind on his first day in office by executive order, for example.



JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Romney will move to the center tomorrow night and for the rest of the campaign.
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2012)

You really think that there's a big constituency that cares about "No Child Left behind"?  

Seriously?   

Romney's big problem isn't where he stands on issues, it's that no one trusts him that much, because you never really know if he means it. He says one thing to crowds of working-class TEA Partiers, and another thing to rooms of rich douchebags.  

Coming out with a whole new stack of positions to appeal to independents isn't going to change that.  




JakeStarkey said:


> You sound as silly as CaliforniaGirl when you pontificate.
> 
> Of course he can move to the center tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 2, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


That is what one refers to as an opinion. SO what?
Oh, you're base hatred toward the Mormon religion is well documented. Let's not relive it.
You "seem to remember"?....That's called "selective amnesia"...


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 2, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Do you support Obama's decision to "Stand with the Muslims" after the murder of Ambassador to Libya Chris Stevens?
> ...



There's your mistake right there.  Muslims are a hive mind.  With the exception of very few rogues who are murdered themselves as soon as they stray, they all believe in the Koran.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 2, 2012)

There's your mistake right there. eXtreme conservatives/repubss are a hive mind. With the exception of very few rogues who are ostracized themselves as soon as they stray, they all believe in Ayn Rand.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 2, 2012)

Katzndogz is simply a hater.

christians have been killing each other all the time, cause there christians or because for whaver reason

I knew some Muslims in the service I would have trusted far more than Katz.



Katzndogz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


----------



## nodoginnafight (Oct 2, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> There's your mistake right there. eXtreme conservatives/repubss are a hive mind. With the exception of very few rogues who are ostracized themselves as soon as they stray, they all believe in Ayn Rand.



ewww he shoots - he scores.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Not at all. 

You see, here's the thing. 

Obama beat Hillary. 
Obama beat McCain.

So that means he did better in the debates than they did.  

Simple reasoning.  

Or you are admitting debates don't really matter, and then Romney is toast, regardless. 

Take your pick.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I've known a lot of Muslims...  Frankly, I've never seen them act with a Hive Mind.  I think they've actually disagreed on things and have different opinions on how things should be done.  

And a lot of them are pretty conservative.


----------



## Listening (Oct 14, 2012)

I wonder if Synthia still thinks Romney is done.

Here is a wonderful dish of crow for the jerkwads over at FireDogLake:

Stick a Fork in Romney. He's Done. This Presidential Election is Over! | MyFDL

*******************

I hope they don't have carpeting in their offices...it is likely all stained yellow right now.


----------



## decker (Oct 14, 2012)

Listening said:


> I wonder if Synthia still thinks Romney is done.
> 
> Here is a wonderful dish of crow for the jerkwads over at FireDogLake:
> 
> ...


many people  now think obama done with romney in lead nationwide. Election still on but romney has the edge..


----------



## Listening (Oct 14, 2012)

decker said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Synthia still thinks Romney is done.
> ...



What is so disappointing about this campaign is that Romney and Ryan are not slamming Obama/Biden harder.


----------



## decker (Oct 14, 2012)

Listening said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...


well i think romney and ryan have been going after obama and biden pretty  hard and same the other way round.

but no doubt october 3rd debate changed this election for good maybe. Romney has nationwide lead ever since. Which is good for rep and bad for dems.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2012)

Romney needs another victory Thursday night to put it away.  MI, OH, NH, and NV would go BHO on this coming Tuesday.  He needs to have all four on election day.  Romney takes OH and one of NV or NH, he will win.


----------



## Listening (Oct 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Romney needs another victory Thursday night to put it away.  MI, OH, NH, and NV would go BHO on this coming Tuesday.  He needs to have all four on election day.  Romney takes OH and one of NV or NH, he will win.



I am not sure there is a "win" to be had.

Unless they can really grease Obama on Libya.

Ryan needs to be out in front with the numbers and Romney needs to keep sounding like he did in the first debate.

It's gonna be close right to the end.

What is just as important is that those key senate races go to the GOP.

While I am O.K. with Obama being lame duck....I'd rather have Romney able to do some damage to the debt.


----------



## decker (Oct 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Romney needs another victory Thursday night to put it away.  MI, OH, NH, and NV would go BHO on this coming Tuesday.  He needs to have all four on election day.  Romney takes OH and one of NV or NH, he will win.


your right if romney wins ohio, he onlys needs new hampshire and he won .  Whether obama even if he wins ohio, needs to win other those three states. So romney got more option.

that why i don,t understand why obama put so many eggs into midwest basket and given up on flordia.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2012)

Americans don't seem to think Ryan's numbers are right.

Americans are not happy with Obama's lack of leadership.

Americans still wonder how plastic is Romney.

Americans know that Joe is a thug, and they know Joe did what he had to do.

Romney needs a strong showing on Thursday.


----------



## decker (Oct 14, 2012)

Listening said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Romney needs another victory Thursday night to put it away.  MI, OH, NH, and NV would go BHO on this coming Tuesday.  He needs to have all four on election day.  Romney takes OH and one of NV or NH, he will win.
> ...


Well i think that if romney wins second debate much be less close of a race.

For it to be close race still obama can,t afford to lose next two debates.


----------



## Listening (Oct 14, 2012)

Win or lose....I think the polls can't get at the hidden groups of undecideds who will break for Romney.

I think Romney was doing well before I think he will do even better now.

But, it is what it is.

That is why we have elections.

What is funny is that Synthia has pulled a "Scott Walker" prediction like our board moron Chris.

Now, it seems he's not so confident.  Or maybe she's hungover from celebrating Obama's win.....


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2012)

*10 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Will Win*


----------



## decker (Oct 14, 2012)

Listening said:


> Win or lose....I think the polls can't get at the hidden groups of undecideds who will break for Romney.
> 
> I think Romney was doing well before I think he will do even better now.
> 
> ...


Romney could win in landslide if he wins next two debates. for conservatives that great news but not for liberals like myself.

In the end romney has a massive edge nationally where he leads in every national poll. He got the big mo and really the debate deep down  on october 3rd could prove day election was decided.


----------



## elvis (Oct 14, 2012)

Apparently he's not as done as we thought.


----------



## decker (Oct 14, 2012)

007 said:


> *10 Reasons Why Mitt Romney Will Win*


well even though we poltically disagree i can not doubt romney got the edge and is the big front runner.


----------



## decker (Oct 14, 2012)

elvis said:


> Apparently he's not as done as we thought.


He not done as obama not done yet. Mitt romney is though front runner to win.  I got to be honest even though i do not support romney that they election is his to lose.


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2012)

decker said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently he's not as done as we thought.
> ...



It doesn't matter whether you support Romney, obama, or the man in the moon since you're not an American. Believe me, we're all happy to have one less socialist here in America voting for socialist trash like obama.


----------



## decker (Oct 14, 2012)

007 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


Well i tried at least to be civil to you. Pointless bothering . I do not care  one jot if you don,t like the fact i am englishman posting about us elections.


----------



## elvis (Oct 14, 2012)

I have the audacity of hope......


----------



## decker (Oct 14, 2012)

elvis said:


> I have the audacity of hope......


Well if your a conservative things are looking very hopeful for mitt romney . For liberals like myself less so as obama behind in the national polls.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bil Laden is dead and GM is alive...while W is polishing his boots on his front porch in Texas.


----------



## decker (Oct 14, 2012)

JimH52 said:


> Bil Laden is dead and GM is alive...while W is polishing his boots on his front porch in Texas.


Well obama done many good thngs like that. I just worry that poor debate peformance will in end cost him the election


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 14, 2012)

decker said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Just as it is not our concern how you people vote, it's kind of none of your business what goes on here.


----------



## decker (Oct 14, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


well what happens in america affect the rest of the world. Plus the uk and america have strong relationship so important what happens in us election. Also are you saying i have no right to be intrested because i am english. A very narrow minded view of the world. you have.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 14, 2012)

decker said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Every election cycle we have to put up with the whining from people not of this land about how we do our business. 
I never said you did not have a right. I simply point out you don't have a say.
It's the equivalent of complaining about the weather. It's pointless.


----------



## decker (Oct 14, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


i am not whining about you do your buisness. I respect its your choice who your american leader is and nothing rest of the world can do about that. I respect whoever becomes president as america is great country

But just because i do not live their and do not have say does not mean it is pointless for me to discuss it. It like me saying pointless you talking about british election is pointless as you do not live here. If we all went about approching things like that we have narrow view of the world as we not take intrest in anything that happens in any other country but our own


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2012)

You are as much fascist trash as Obama is socialist trash.

I am voting Romney, the fuck you talk does not help with decideds who know that he is nothing of the sort.

You look stupid.



007 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


----------



## decker (Oct 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are as much fascist trash as Obama is socialist trash.
> 
> I am voting Romney, the fuck you talk does not help with decideds who know that he is nothing of the sort.
> 
> ...


was that aimed at me or someone else. just checking. sorry to ask.


----------



## InGodWeTrust (Oct 14, 2012)

Romney will win!


----------



## decker (Oct 14, 2012)

InGodWeTrust said:


> Romney will win!


well he looking in strong position is romney. front runner at the moment.


----------



## InGodWeTrust (Oct 14, 2012)

Romney Will Win!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2012)

No, 007, who is thinking of replacing bigrebnc as the stupidest poster on the board.



decker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are as much fascist trash as Obama is socialist trash.
> ...


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2012)

decker said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



It's not that you're an Englishman, it's the fact that you're a socialist, and one that supports obama. That right there turns my stomach.

Deal with it.


----------



## 007 (Oct 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, 007, who is thinking of replacing bigrebnc as the stupidest poster on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you're trying to replace del as the biggest smartass, you ignorant little leftist fuck.

Your shit stinks just like everyone else moron, so don't let your alligator mouth overrun your mosquito ass, stupid sons a bitchin' little punk.


----------



## antiquity (Oct 14, 2012)

> Polling Data from RealClearPolitics
> Poll	Date	Sample	MoE	Romney (R)	Obama (D)	Spread
> RCP Average	10/4 - 10/13	--	--	47.3	46.0	*Romney +1.3*
> Rasmussen Tracking	10/11 - 10/13	1500 LV	3.0	49	47	Romney +2
> ...



Romney has increased his lead over Obama by .3% since the VP debate.


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

antiquity said:


> > Polling Data from RealClearPolitics
> > Poll	Date	Sample	MoE	Romney (R)	Obama (D)	Spread
> > RCP Average	10/4 - 10/13	--	--	47.3	46.0	*Romney +1.3*
> > Rasmussen Tracking	10/11 - 10/13	1500 LV	3.0	49	47	Romney +2
> ...


that is bad news for obama. no doubt romney is the front runner. only a top peformance from obama in debates can maybe change things


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, 007, who is thinking of replacing bigrebnc as the stupidest poster on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. i was just checking. well their are few on here you just go for the attack. but their always going to be people like that on a internet message board.


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

007 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


i am not a socialist. just because i am a liberal does not mean i am socialist. But look you have a right to your view.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2012)

What you need is a brain for understanding, you little far right wing fascist loser.

You have no idea of what the terms mean, but throw them out like a little kid throwing around sand.

You are a stupid fuck, and folks laugh their asses of at jerks like you.

Step off.



007 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No, 007, who is thinking of replacing bigrebnc as the stupidest poster on the board.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2012)

007 cannot tell us how you are a socialist, Decker.  He yammers and stammers, stumbling and mumbling along like the far right wing crazee critter that he resembles, Yosemite Sam

Be satisfied to know that in a Romney administration, the Yosemite Sams and 007s will not be listened to.



007 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> 007 cannot tell us how you are a socialist, Decker.  He yammers and stammers, stumbling and mumbling along like the far right wing crazee critter that he resembles, Yosemite Sam
> 
> Be satisfied to know that in a Romney administration, the Yosemite Sams and 007s will not be listened to.
> 
> ...


well thanks for nice comment. well i am glad that any far right wing person would not be listened to. same with any far left wing person not listened to  when dems in charge.

Just because i am a liberal does not mean i am a socialist. Same as if your conservative does not mean your someone from tea party or have far right views.

romney like all presidents would govern from center ground. more center right but  still center. The same with president obama who is center left. No president would govern as far right winger or far left winger. 

If you think nothing really get done in congress now, any president  that tried going far right or far left would end with egg on their faces.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 15, 2012)

antiquity said:


> > Polling Data from RealClearPolitics
> > Poll	Date	Sample	MoE	Romney (R)	Obama (D)	Spread
> > RCP Average	10/4 - 10/13	--	--	47.3	46.0	*Romney +1.3*
> > Rasmussen Tracking	10/11 - 10/13	1500 LV	3.0	49	47	Romney +2
> ...



You need to check it out.  His "lead" is now down to .02 with three new polls showing Obama with a lead.   

If Obama creams Romney in the debate, the momentum WILL swing the other way very quickly.  

"Oh, yeah, Romney. That Douchebag!" America will remark.


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > > Polling Data from RealClearPolitics
> ...


still what worries me is romney been lead nationally in respected polls like gallup for days now. What also worries me is that pi and michigan are claimed by real clear to be toss up states now. If obama can not win either of these two then he won,t win election as they should be locked in blue states.

also what worries me is if he underpeforms again in debates he be in big trouble as he go further behind in some swing state polls like va and fi


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2012)

What bugs me no end and makes JoeB laugh hystericallty is that the GOP should be up by 15 points.

If JoeB and I ran on the GOP ticket, we would be seven points in front of Obama.

That the race is so close, even after the Obama shambles in the first debate, is that America has not forgotten the Great Recession that the GOP and its complacent allies drove us into.

Then we run all the critters we did in the primaries, and Romney was indeed the best of a very sorry bunch.


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> What bugs me no end and makes JoeB laugh hystericallty is that the GOP should be up by 15 points.
> 
> If JoeB and I ran on the GOP ticket, we would be seven points in front of Obama.
> 
> ...


personally think if gop had really charismatic candindate like a reagan against a president with still high unemployment they would be way ahead . The fact it close still said that romney best of not amazing bunch this year. He still though  someone who look presdiential and in my view has the edge in this election since the first debate. President obama needs to turn up in next two debates to stop romney big mo.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 15, 2012)

Rather than sitting around proclaiming obama will win, democrats should be more worried about the appearance obama's giving of not wanting to win.

Last time obama lost because he wasn't prepared.  He blew off his debate prep.   He ran around to campaign offices having pizza parties instead of taking care of business.    Even after a devastating loss, obama is doing to same thing now.  He's running around having pizza parties.  He's disinterested.  He's disconnected.    Either he's so convinced of his superiority that he cannot lose no matter what, or he just doesn't care whether he wins or not.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2012)

Reagan would have been too far left ('socialist') for this group: raised taxes three times, the deficit at least sixteen times, and cozied up with Gorbachev.

We plan on doing some real reordering of the party, with the recognization of the lack of the far right's importance in future events.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 15, 2012)

Reagan cozied up with Gorbachev?    Really?????   So Reagan didn't get up and walk out of a meeting with Gorbachev at all.   He didn't say "Mr. Gorbachev, tear down this wall".   

There's history, and then there's history according to democrats.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2012)

Katzndogz, that is not what the freaks would remember today if RR was running, and you know it.  There is history, and then there is history remembered by homers right and left.  And, all readers, notice katz left out the fact that RR raised taxes three times and the deficit at least sixteen times.


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Rather than sitting around proclaiming obama will win, democrats should be more worried about the appearance obama's giving of not wanting to win.
> 
> Last time obama lost because he wasn't prepared.  He blew off his debate prep.   He ran around to campaign offices having pizza parties instead of taking care of business.    Even after a devastating loss, obama is doing to same thing now.  He's running around having pizza parties.  He's disinterested.  He's disconnected.    Either he's so convinced of his superiority that he cannot lose no matter what, or he just doesn't care whether he wins or not.


well it true it looked like he did not want to be their in the first debate. if he apporches in same way this time then he lose again and throw away the election to romney for good.


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Reagan would have been too far left ('socialist') for this group: raised taxes three times, the deficit at least sixteen times, and cozied up with Gorbachev.
> 
> We plan on doing some real reordering of the party, with the recognization of the lack of the far right's importance in future events.


he was a center right president for sure. he even wanted to have world without nuclear wepons. Did not hear that from either a dem or a right wing president since.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Katzndogz, that is not what the freaks would remember today if RR was running, and you know it.  There is history, and then there is history remembered by homers right and left.  And, all readers, notice katz left out the fact that RR raised taxes three times and the deficit at least sixteen times.



obama has been running the nation like an indian casino.   You win every time.  Every time you put pennies into the slot machine you win.  But you still walk out having lost everything you started with.

Reagan cured the nation of it's Carter malaise.  He ended stagnation.  It took obama to reinfect us.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 15, 2012)

decker said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Rather than sitting around proclaiming obama will win, democrats should be more worried about the appearance obama's giving of not wanting to win.
> ...



If people who know him can be believed, obama is deliberately not preparing because he has such disdain for Romney that it's insulting to expect him to prepare because Romney can't win .   obama is just too smart.  He can't be bested.  obama is too loved for people to vote against him.      This is the story of a very overconfident rabbit and a very well prepared hare.   The perception that Romney is stupid, he's an idiot, he's lying is so ingrained in the obama psyche that suggesting that he take action is degrading.  obama doesn't make campaign appearances to make his case to the American people.   obama makes campaign appearances for the adulation he gets.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2012)

It took our GOP from 1994 to 2006, with help from Dem allies, to reinfect us.

There is accurate history, and then their is homer history right and left.


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


I think he made a major mistake in assuming he could just get through debates. If you want to reelection you have to fight for it.

romney a very good debater. he won a lot of his debates in primarys against newt and rick and was good at the zingers and one liners.

if president peforms like last time then this election is over and we have a president elect romney.


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> It took our GOP from 1994 to 2006, with help from Dem allies, to reinfect us.
> 
> There is accurate history, and then their is homer history right and left.


sadly the dems and gop have not really bothered working together in congress for many years now. why little has got done.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 15, 2012)

decker said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > > Polling Data from RealClearPolitics
> ...



unless Obama comes across as eloquent, has all his facts in line AND comes up with an economic plan that dazzles the voters, Obama cannot do a thing about the economy or our pitiful standing on the international stage.


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...


the real promblem for president also in debates is romney very good at them. He one of best conservative debaters i have seen. far better then mccain and to be honest better then george w bush as well.

very quick on his feet. obama never been good at debates but he needs to turn up for next two otherwise it could be all over.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 15, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Obama has a gigantic ego and a very inflated opinion of himself.
His facial expressions, his unwillingness to look in Romney's direction during the debate said to me, "who is this guy? He doesn't have a chance. And besides, I am the President GOD DAMMIT!!! Who the hell are you people to think you can challenge me!!!!"


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 15, 2012)

decker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It took our GOP from 1994 to 2006, with help from Dem allies, to reinfect us.
> ...



That is because politics has taken the place of Statesmanship.


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


very true. post war congressman during that time tried to work together. But over last 20 to 30 years it been mostly politcs rather then getting things done for american people from either side.


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...


you can never go into debate with that thinking. He was too lazy going into the first debate and thought he could cruise through it. if you want to be president again you have to fight for it. Romney looked like he wanted to be the president. Obama did not. If same thing happen on tuesday. this election is over


----------



## peach174 (Oct 15, 2012)

decker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It took our GOP from 1994 to 2006, with help from Dem allies, to reinfect us.
> ...



That's because Obama is not a leader and has not taken control of the situation. In fact he makes it worse by calling Republicans our enemy.
He is letting congress duel it out, instead of taking over and controlling them, like all of our Presidents have done before him,  We have had congress fighting over bills many times and our Presidents who are real leaders take over and get things resolved, Obama refuses to do it, or more than likely does not know how to do it.


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

peach174 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


your right he failed to get congress to do thing but i would also aruge that many president from bush to clinton have struggled to get congress to do anything. Whoever is the president if congress can not come to a compromise nothing will get done. Many idelogical people on both sides who do not want to gve a inch sadly.


----------

